

Dear Google, You Just Crossed the Line - danysantiago
http://aguacatelang.wordpress.com/2013/11/17/dear-google-your-just-crossed-the-line/

======
johnmaguire2013
I'm not seeing an update to YouTube, and my YouTube app does not currently do
this. Perhaps they're rolling it out slowly, but it seems almost self-
defeating to me to do this. One of Android's main selling points is how
customizable it is, and the way apps are easily able to hook into the OS.

Removing that ability from the YouTube app doesn't make a lot of sense.

edit: Just checked, I'm on the same version as the blog post lists -- 5.2.27.

~~~
danysantiago
That is odd, at first I thought It was just my fault due to having selected a
default for sharing by clicking "Always" instead of "Just Once", but I've
cleared YouTube's Default Data, Cache and even its Data
(Settings->Apps->YouTube). Then a proceeded to also unlink my G+ account from
the app by clearing G+ App data, still no effect, instead of quickly appearing
the share view from G+ it was first asking me which gmail account to use to
then start G+. The only way I was able to revert it back was disabling
Google+'s App, which then causes some things to not work properly such as
Google Search.

~~~
johnmaguire2013
Interesting. To be clear, I have the Google+ app installed, running, connected
to my profile, and all related apps (such as Google Now) work as expected.

------
Oletros
Tried and I can share to any app, no problem here

